# Fanta Camera...



## fadingaway1986 (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey there. Currently here in Queensland, Australia we have the ekka... They are selling Fanta showbags that have Fanta cameras in them. Basically - the cameras are designed to look like a fanta can...

I had someone come into my work the other day asking me how to use it (because of course, we see fanta cameras all the time - yeah right)...

Anyhow.
Point being - if you are a collector you might be interested - someone is selling one on ebay for $5AU.. (around $2.50 US)... 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27432&item=3831671291&rd=1 There's the address if you are interested - there isn't a photo there... But its basically a plastic fanta can...


----------



## talonop (Aug 11, 2004)

Here is a link with some photos. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=37&item=3693051500&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Cute camera, prefect for a gift or collection.


----------



## oriecat (Aug 11, 2004)

How funny!


----------



## Alison (Aug 11, 2004)

That's really cute!


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 11, 2004)

Wanta camera, wanta wanta.  wanta camera wanta wanta.


----------

